# New redline monocog!



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Got this thing thrown together in about 20 mins and took her out for a Maiden hood bashing sesh .. Man this thing is fun! 

Had a store credit I needed to use that prompted this buy and I really wanted a neighborhood rigid SS rig .. this thing fits the bill nicely! Good looking bike too.. Everyone that has thrown a leg over it has been impressed so far, it does a good job of making you feel like a kid again for sure with a big BMX feel

The 26.8 seat post is funky -- However I plan to ride a slammed seat on this one so not biggie

Tire clearance looks pretty good -- Looks like 2.5 will clear in the back and 2.8 or 3.0 in the front .. so some options there. I will most likely be running light and fast XC tires tho

Rims = Says they are double wall -- Can I just yank the tubes and seal em up?? Already had to swap one tube after about 10 miles due to the large amount of goatheads hanging around my area 

Brakes = The mech brakes actually work pretty good, They will be upgraded to some Hydros shortly (I'm Fat)

Bars & Grips = Suck -- Will be upgrading those today


Anybody else rocking one of these new ones yet? Here's some pics, the color is awesome in person.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks nice, any chance we could get a weight as stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't tried to weigh it .. I am guessing about 28lbs, I will see about weighing it in the next couple days


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CougarSlayer said:


> *Rims = Says they are double wall -- Can I just yank the tubes and seal em up??* Already had to swap one tube after about 10 miles due to the large amount of goatheads hanging around my area


Not unless they're labeled as Tubeless Ready. Double walled has nothing to do with tubeless compatibility.

Please don't weight it. Never weigh a cheap bike, it will only end in disappointment. I absolutely cringe when the first comment on a thread like this is "how much does it weigh?"

It doesn't matter, it's cool, just go ride it. It doesn't sound like we are discussing the next World Cup race bike, it is what it is.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Not unless they're labeled as Tubeless Ready. Double walled has nothing to do with tubeless compatibility.
> 
> Please don't weight it. Never weigh a cheap bike, it will only end in disappointment. I absolutely cringe when the first comment on a thread like this is "how much does it weigh?"
> 
> It doesn't matter, it's cool, just go ride it. It doesn't sound like we are discussing the next World Cup race bike, it is what it is.


I could care less what it weighs honestly .. My main trail bike is a 35lb steel Hardtail on plus tires lol

What I can say is that it feels a lot lighter than it is when your pedaling it!

I will try to do some more research on the rims -- Was hoping there was a couple peeps on here with the new one already I could get some info from but doesn't sound like it yet...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

CougarSlayer said:


> I will try to do some more research on the rims -- Was hoping there was a couple peeps on here with the new one already I could get some info from but doesn't sound like it yet...


What brand/model are they? are they labeled?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> What brand/model are they? are they labeled?


Nothing on them .. the RL website lists them as "Alloy D-D2 double wall"


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

They're not tubeless. It's possible that you may be able to get tubeless tires to mount up, but if you loose air pressure the bead of the tire will likely unseat as the rim doesn't have a tubeless bead shelf or "lock". Those tires are also probably not tubeless. 

I'd just run tubes for a more reliable setup.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would see what Redline has to say. Call them on the phone, it will take five minutes.

If the rims are not tubeless-specific, look into "ghetto tubeless" or Stans tubeless rim strips. You can make any rim work tubeless if you're willing to experiment.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> I would see what Redline has to say. Call them on the phone, it will take five minutes.
> 
> If the rims are not tubeless-specific, look into "ghetto tubeless" or Stans tubeless rim strips. You can make any rim work tubeless if you're willing to experiment.


I have a pair of Stans Strips already I could try -- Will also call RL to see what they say. If I am going to hit any dirt at all in my area I will need to be tubeless so an upgrade on some hoops may be in order!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Ghetto tubeless is the way to go, in my experience.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Andy R said:


> Ghetto tubeless is the way to go, in my experience.


10-4 .. Maybe I will try it this weekend .. thx!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

CougarSlayer said:


> Got this thing thrown together in about 20 mins and took her out for a Maiden hood bashing sesh .. Man this thing is fun!
> 
> Had a store credit I needed to use that prompted this buy and I really wanted a neighborhood rigid SS rig .. this thing fits the bill nicely! Good looking bike too.. Everyone that has thrown a leg over it has been impressed so far, it does a good job of making you feel like a kid again for sure with a big BMX feel
> 
> ...


Always wanted one... still keep looking for one every now and again... wish they didn't stop making them.


----------



## sotak (May 20, 2009)

wickerman1 said:


> Always wanted one... still keep looking for one every now and again... wish they didn't stop making them.


FYI: https://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/big-bikes/monocog.html


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

sotak said:


> FYI: https://www.redlinebicycles.com/bikes/big-bikes/monocog.html


Yep .. this one is brandy new!


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks sweet. Love the color combo.


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

sloonz said:


> Looks sweet. Love the color combo.


Thanks! I totally would of just grabbed a used one for a couple hundo if I didn't love the color of the new one


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

*Couple New upgrades*

Did a few more things on it today..

Got a 35mm Stem and some 40mm Rise bars -- Cut about 20mm off each side of the Spank 785 bars to make them about 750 wide. Threw a light coat of OD green rattlecan on the top of the fork just to cover up the raw steel since the fifty-fifty stem I had let's you see thru. Also cut about 7" off the stock seat post since I'm ridding slammed to shed a little weight.

I've def made it more BMX feeling .. Next up some old carbon brakes, pedals, and some XC tires mounted up tubeless!


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

.....


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

....


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

*Moe Parts!*

Got a few more things added this week!

29 x 2.35 Rock Razors mounted up tubeless on the stock rims -- Working great so far -- they roll fast and a little more comfy ride from the volume increase

Sram XX brakes -- were a freebie from a friend -- Had to buy new pads and 1 new rotor -- fresh fluid and they are working great. I have a new 160 rotor coming for the back to match now tho.

Some cheap Raceface plastic pedals -- love em!

Coming along nicely -- Time to ride it!


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Any updates on this one? How did you make out with the tubeless set up?


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

They have been great! Do not leak at all, love the tires for hard park and neighborhood rolling


----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

Love the old monocogs! Could you maybe measure the chainstay length? Last I looked, Redline claims to have shortened them? Earlier model were around 445mm at the shortest, if memory serves


----------



## CougarSlayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr. Blue Sky said:


> Love the old monocogs! Could you maybe measure the chainstay length? Last I looked, Redline claims to have shortened them? Earlier model were around 445mm at the shortest, if memory serves


They are pretty short .. prolly around 420-425 if I had to guess ... I'm not even sure what to where people measure to get a chain stay length honestly haha

If you take the tensioners off and shorten up the chain you can go about another 1/2" in on mine


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

FYI, Diamondback is now carrying Redline on their website. If you sign up for an account with the corporate code (google it) then Monocog is $559.95.

https://www.diamondback.com/bmx-bikes/monocog


----------



## misterloot (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you, sir! Very much appreciated.


AbnInf said:


> FYI, Diamondback is now carrying Redline on their website. If you sign up for an account with the corporate code (google it) then Monocog is $559.95.
> 
> https://www.diamondback.com/bmx-bikes/monocog


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm, through Expertvoice I get that discount. Now the question, a new Monocog or used Monocog flight for less that half that? I'm kinda leaning toward the use Flight 29er!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

z1r said:


> Hmm, through Expertvoice I get that discount. Now the question, a new Monocog or used Monocog flight for less that half that? I'm kinda leaning toward the use Flight 29er!


Flight would be my choice. I had the original Monocog and enjoyed it a lot. The bike is a tank. I would have no concerns buying one used. As long as the previous owner didn't abuse the bike, you're set.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Rod said:


> Flight would be my choice. I had the original Monocog and enjoyed it a lot. The bike is a tank. I would have no concerns buying one used. As long as the previous owner didn't abuse the bike, you're set.


Thanks. Unfortunately the flight sold yesterday. I was supposed to get it Sunday but lost my wallet. by the time I could get a new license and got o the bank, it was sold. bummer. I really enjoy riding my single speed cyclocross bike on single track but was looking forward to the added traction the wider tires provide.

The other bike that caught my eye was a Trek Superfly SS.

Well, I guess I just gotta keep my eye on the classifieds.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

z1r said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately the flight sold yesterday. I was supposed to get it Sunday but lost my wallet. by the time I could get a new license and got o the bank, it was sold. bummer. I really enjoy riding my single speed cyclocross bike on single track but was looking forward to the added traction the wider tires provide.
> 
> The other bike that caught my eye was a Trek Superfly SS.
> 
> Well, I guess I just gotta keep my eye on the classifieds.


The trek superfly ss would be very nice too. Super light and ready to go fast. 20 lbs stock or something ridiculous like that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Find one! You could not pay me enough to release my 2015 Superfly from my grips, 10k+ miles on all sorts of terrain, it's an incredible bike, now if they would only build a new one dammit


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a SF listed for sale locally but I cannot get the seller to respond. It's either sold already or something else is up. The light weight really appeals to me as I just wanna go fast, lol.

Appreciate the feedback. Can't afford a new bike so I'll be keeping an eye out on the classifieds.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

Light fast and stiff is A superfly SS thats for sure. I have steel bikes they're nice but nothing like the aluminum superfly. Specialized crave should be on your radar too


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I like my xtc ss. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

FYI City Grounds is selling these with free shipping. Finding discount codes for that site is easy too- might drop it even cheaper! I've bought a bike from them before- fast shipping and awesome customer service https://www.citygrounds.com/collect...-monocog-bmx-bike-2019?variant=16746529030255


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

So who has a geometry chart for this bike and why on earth would Redline and their sellers not have it on their sites?


----------

